# Xena Loves Our Sheets to Pieces! How Do I Keep Her From Eating Them?



## KellyR (Apr 2, 2014)

Xena just turned 8 months old. Even while teething, she has never chewed on furniture, shoes, kids toys, etc. She is fully house-broken and crate trained. We recently allowed her to be un-crated overnight. I don't want her to have to be boxed up all night, especially when she is protective of our family; I don't see a point in her being stuck in a cage, should anything ever happen. 
Our trouble is that she chews on bedding! Sheets, blankets, pillowcases, etc. We find them litterally in pieces every morning! She understands that she is not allowed on the couch (leather & sharp claws don't mix ), the recliner or mine & my husband's bed. She is allowed on the kids' bed and she has her own futon in the living room (which by the way, has a sheet on it that she has never attempted to chew on).
I'd like to know how to get her to stop doing this...? I'm home with her all day nearly everyday and she never tries it during the day, even when we have to be away...she sleeps with our boys and she only chews this stuff when everyone is asleep, so I never catch her doing it to be able to stop her in the act. Between training and 4 active kids she gets plenty of exercise, and she is never without a few toys. I'm wondering though, did I make a mistake in getting her a rope toy, as it is also fabric?
Within a week we have thrown out 2 sheet sets, pillowcases and all, and 3 blankets! Are there exercises I can do with her to teach her that this is not okay? She is very smart and highly trainable...I just don't know what I need to do to help her understand that this behavior is unacceptable.
I really don't want to start crating her back up at night but hubby says if we can't get this resolved its back in the box for poor Xena 
Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

May i ask how you kept her off the couch?


----------



## KellyR (Apr 2, 2014)

Since we got her we always allowed her on the futon...which is now inadvertently "hers". Thinking back, she has not really tried to get on the couch but maybe a few times. I just told her "no" or to "get down" and she doesn't get on the couch, instead, she walks over and gets on her futon (for which I praise her).


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

She is not ready to be loose. She will be fine crated, much better than chewing on heaven knows what and possibly getting a blockage.


----------



## KellyR (Apr 2, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> She is not ready to be loose. She will be fine crated, much better than chewing on heaven knows what and possibly getting a blockage.


Agreed! She doesn't chew on anything but her toys...and our linens! And I'd feel awful if she choked or accidentally swallowed them. Looks like it's back in the crate for a while, maybe she'll out-grow this...just threw another sheet away this morning.


----------



## Peter. (Aug 22, 2012)

Maybe drink a couple redbulls and pull an all-nighter? Seems like you'd have to catch her in the act, correct her, or discourage in some way.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Just cause she needs to still be crated NOW doesn't mean she can't be trusted out and about in 6 months or so. But the longer she gets in this wonderful fun habit of destroying bedding the harder the habit will be to break.

You keeping her mentally and physically active? How many off leash miles is she running a week? How are the dog classes going? Maybe adding something fun like agility or flyball may help even more.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

KellyR said:


> Since we got her we always allowed her on the futon...which is now inadvertently "hers". Thinking back, she has not really tried to get on the couch but maybe a few times. I just told her "no" or to "get down" and she doesn't get on the couch, instead, she walks over and gets on her futon (for which I praise her).


I highly suspect a variation of this with the sheets and a redirection to a more fun item to chew on you find acceptable will be a good solution.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Peter. said:


> Maybe drink a couple redbulls and pull an all-nighter? Seems like you'd have to catch her in the act, correct her, or discourage in some way.


This is what we did with Dex at 4 months. (he would bite holes in all the shoes he could find) one night of staying up , allowing him out of the crate and a big no (and a spray of water), hes been fine ever since. no more hiding shoes at night..lol and 10 months of being loose at night.


----------



## KellyR (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you all for your responses! We are a very active family. We spend a lot of time in the woods, at the river/lake and we camp and hike quite often. She does great on a leash but her call-back is excellent & we take her off-leash when we're out away from town. We haven't had her jog with us yet, but we'd like to eventually take her out when we go bicycling.
Her training has been great, she has been very responsive, learns very quickly. She loves a challenge, especially hide & seek! Besides physical activity, we give her as much mental stimulation as we know how...perhaps we're the ones who need the training, lol.
I'm seriously thinking about agility, I believe that she'd really enjoy it. When I need advice on that, I'll certainly know to come to these forums!


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Msmaria said:


> This is what we did with Dex at 4 months. (he would bite holes in all the shoes he could find) one night of staying up , allowing him out of the crate and a big no (and a spray of water), hes been fine ever since. no more hiding shoes at night..lol and 10 months of being loose at night.


Good suggestions above. I might add attaching a bell to the sheets so when she goes after them you are more likely to wake up, notice and correct.


----------

